# Domain -> Expiration date: 18 Apr 2011 - wann kann ich sie haben?



## moreplz (21. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine Domain gesehen (Expiration date: 18 Apr 2011), welche nun geparkt wurde.. 

Also der Owner hat sie scheinbar nicht erneuert. Kann mir jemand sagen, wann ich sie bekommen kann - also ab wann sie 100% frei ist?


----------



## tequila slammer (24. April 2011)

Im Prinzip ab dem 19.04.


----------



## moreplz (24. April 2011)

Ist sie aber nicht, das ist das Problem..


----------

